# Distance work



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I hurt my back this week so I figured it would be a good time to work some distance/sends. Have been mostly doing tight stuff so I was super happy with how they both did. PLUS Havoc and I actually felt like a team today Super happy with how he did.

He did go around the spread jump a few times but I'm not too worried about it, this was the first time I used a winged jump with him. Oh and ya I need to work out some tire issues with both of them!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'd be super happy too! Watching those videos makes me want train more with my dogs.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing the videos!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

VERY nice!!! I know late to see this post but, if you see my reply, I would like to know 
what your said to keep him from taking the closest wing jump? I seen him go around
a couple of times & I think planned?


----------

